# Rikon Bandsaws anygood?



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Does any one use a Rikon Bandsaw? Are they any good? The price looks good on them and no shipping at my woodcraft store.Im looking at the 14" mabey the 18".


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't used one, but they get good reviews.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I would be careful about the Rikon bandsaws. I looked at them and liked many features on them. They seem well built. HOWEVER, one model that I looked at had the bandsaw blade slot going forward and not to the side. This requires you to take off the fence rail to change the blade. This was a deal killer for me. I bought the Grizzly and have been happy with it.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

> HOWEVER, one model that I looked at had the bandsaw blade slot going forward and not to the side. This requires you to take off the fence rail to change the blade.


That is not the case as far as the Rikon 10-325 14" Bandsaw is concerned. A blade can very easily be installed without having to remove the fence rail.

I've had a 10-325 for going on a year now and IMO you'll have to look hard to find a better saw in its price range. Assembly was very straight forward and couldn't have been simpler. A helper is a definite plus though when lifting the saw onto the base unit.

I haven't done a huge amount of resawing with it but what I have done, the 1½ HP motor has been more than up to the task. Setting up the blade is fairly easy although the lower blade guides are a little hard to get at but that certainly shouldn't be a deal killer.

All in all, I'd highly recommend you look seriously at the bandsaw. I don't know if this is nationwide or not but I just received a mailer from Woodcraft and they are having a sale on the 10-325 at $750. That's less than I paid for mine last year. :furious:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I got the mailer too and think it's a great price.I will be resawing with it the most so i hope the motor is up to it.If not i guess i could always put a 2 hp on it.The resaw fence doesn't look as high as the grizzly though.Do you know if the triuion is cast iron or is it cheap aluminium?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't really tell if it's CI or cast aluminum but whatever it is its not a cheap setup. As far as the height of the resaw fence is concerned, it's 3¼" high, I just built a taller one and attach it to the factory fence.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Dave.I'm going to go look at one soon as there is a woodscrafter store near me.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slabby,
I have a jet, but I have looked at the rikon machines at the local woodcraft store and thought they looked pretty well built. The owner spoke very well of them, and he's the kind of person that will point out the pros and cons of each brand. The Rikon has a number of nice features that are normally extras on other saws. I think it is worth taking a second look at. I would also ask to see the manual or instructions that come with it. Sometimes a lot can be seen about a company in the way they write their manuals. I was just at the woodcraft store tonight. Bought a couple of the urethane tires for my bandsaw. They were on sale. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

That all sounds good Mike. Threr's a good chance that is the one i'm going with, especually if there's no shipping.So it depends if i can get one at the store and just load it in my truck.They only weigh 250lbs which i think i can handle real easy.:yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slabby,
all the larger tools I have bought have come in two boxes with some assembly required. The two boxes have been easy enough to handle. Normally at the store someone will help you load up. When you get home, if you don't have any help, just back the truck far enough so it just sticks into the garage, shop, whatever. Then either tip the box down gently or slide it down a board. Take your time putting it together and check all the alignments and guide wheel adjustments. A coat of wax doesn't hurt either. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually my shop is in the house,a spare livingroom with a front door.I would be afraid of rust issues putting it in the garage with all that cast iron.I keep my shop between 40% and 50% humidity to build my guitars.I use Johnsons wax on my other cast iron stuff and it works great.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm buying this saw for mostly resawing backs and side wood for my acoustic guitars.I like the fence that comes with the grizzly though as it's twice as tall and would give more support for resawing i would think.


----------

